# My latest swirl attempt - getting closer



## judymoody (Nov 2, 2011)

I made this with cranberry marmalade FO (the cream part will discolor to caramel over time), burgundy oxide, and black oxide (both from BB).  It is for my daughter to give to fellow cast members in an upcoming production of the Nutcracker.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 2, 2011)

Beautiful!  It makes me think of fire and smoke.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## saltydog (Nov 2, 2011)

Those soaps are lovely, love the fall colors & your picture is too!


----------



## trishwosere (Nov 2, 2011)

Ooo lovely...beautiful soap -as is the photo.Very nice


----------



## Hazel (Nov 2, 2011)

Your soap is gorgeous and I love the swirls. I hope the cast members appreciate the soap.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2011)

I think the swirl looks great, and I bet it smells wonderful!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Nov 2, 2011)

Fyrja said:
			
		

> Beautiful!  It makes me think of fire and smoke.



Ditto


----------



## bluehouse (Nov 2, 2011)

Very pretty...love your swirls!


----------



## kharmon320 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lovely swirls.  It's so fall looking!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 3, 2011)

Great colours and swirls, plus the FO sounds yummie!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 3, 2011)

Lovely soap and photo.  :wink:


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow!!! That is really pretty!


----------



## Godiva (Nov 6, 2011)

These are very pretty.  Do you do like a ITP swirl and save some of the colored soap for the top?  Love the background, too.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 6, 2011)

Godiva said:
			
		

> These are very pretty.  Do you do like a ITP swirl and save some of the colored soap for the top?  Love the background, too.



This one I layered in the mold and then swirled.  When it works (!) I like this look better than ITP although ITP is more reliable in getting color throughout the bar.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Nov 6, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 6, 2011)

Great colors!


----------



## JackiK (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## dcornett (Nov 7, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## honor435 (Nov 7, 2011)

very nice, and I adore that scent.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 8, 2011)

Wowser Judy I am loving your swirl I know I would be delighted to cut my soap and find that within


----------



## Godiva (Nov 8, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Wowser Judy I am loving your swirl I know I would be delighted to cut my soap and find that within



Me too Lyn.  It's just wonderful, the swirls, the colors.  Love it.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, everybody!  I appreciate your encouragement and kind words.


----------



## ladydiana (Dec 12, 2011)

Classy colors. Beautiful soap!


----------



## Jezzy (Dec 13, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the colors fantastic foto!


----------



## nataly28 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Amazing colos!*

They look so beautiful! I hope I can make soap like that in the near future!


----------



## dOttY (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely soap!  I'd be ecstatic with that!!


----------

